# Pause doesn’t persist when switching tuners



## Kunzorama (Apr 6, 2005)

Has anybody else had an issue where you’re watching two shows on two different tuners, you pause the show on tuner #1, watch tuner #2 for a while, return to tuner #1, only to find that you’re either (a) at the beginning of your recording, or (b) in real time? This seems to happen frequently on my Edge. At first, I thought I forgot to hit Pause before using the LiveTV button to switch tuners, but that’s not the case.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

The latest update presented this bug. Does the same thing with my Bolt.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Same with my Roamio.


----------

